# IP Address Security Help PLEASE!!!



## rr1203 (Aug 25, 2007)

This issue is literally life threatening to me, so I welcome any and all advice.

My ex has been repeatedly locating my residence and until recently I had no idea how...he is tracking my IP address and then contacting the provider and gaining my service address. It doesn't help those pay for info sites that give out practically all your personal info, except your blood type, for only $25!

Here's a rundown of what I've thus far and specifics: 
1. I must keep email contact with him for our Court decree.
2. His brother is a computer programmer and I fear is helping him track us. 
3. I keep a MySpace page for my small business (free marketing!) and have an eBay account for my sales. I've since made the MySpace private and am contemplating deleting it, but it will hurt me financially to do so. I also use free email sites, like Yahoo only.
4. I have a TRO against him...does NOTHING!
5. Death threats made were on blogs or via text message, so cops cannot verify he actually made them so no arrest can be made.
6. I'm in process of legal name change, but takes up to 6 months for FBI background check to clear and for the Court to finalize changes.
7. Use a seperate mailing address in a different city and have fwd to me.
8. Have two utilities in my name with physical addy and fear they may be "selling" info, even though I pay to be "private"!
9. Use pre-paid wireless phone in new name already and number is blocked.

I'm pretty sure he is getting my IP address from email, MySpace, or eBay and I have no clue how to block it! I've tried those free proxy servers and they do not permit personal acct. access to the above sites. I also attempted a free trial to a private VPN service and again, no go!

I am purchasing the Bit Defender Total Security software to help keep my system clean and hopefully free form spying eyes...hopefully! Any other programs that may work better for me?

I need someone really good at this to help me figure out how to protect myself against this guy! He's gotten too close already and has made it clear if he gets his hands on me, I'm dead and he and our child will be in Mexico in hours! I've taken all precautions possible in-home to keep him out or take him out if he shows his face, but now I need my computer system safe to keep him totally out of our lives! It houses everything and if he has access he is as good as living with me with the info he can access!

Any help, please?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF :grin:

I am very sorry for this case I will be all of the help I can be for this case. I will drop all cases that come up for this. I hate people who do these types of things. I will be the best technician for the case you can get. Now the first thing he is doing a IP Extraction where comes up with lists. He probably knows your IP from your computer so we need a way to change it. I will look up on the internet a program that randomizes your IP right now :smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Here try this, I am not sure about it. http://www.netconceal.com/ :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Buy a gun.


----------



## rr1203 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you for all of your help.

I'll try that link as soon as possible. I did notice that one of the free proxy sites does sometimes get a U.S. proxy and I can login to my accounts through it, but it's random. Is this safe and should I be concerned about my password safety when using these sites with hackers, etc.?

Is that Bit Defender a good program to help keep my system safe and private?

Also note, I've already bought a gun (380 loaded at all times with tactical rounds), taken Krav Maga courses, own an IP camera linked to save all recordings with a private party outside of the house having access in the event of my death, and I also have 2 0 lux night vision cameras set up to also help with surveillance (have a small apt.). Plus, I have posted warning signs outside all doors and windows that I invoke the "make my day law" for any intruders once they enter my property! I record each and every phone call with everyone and back them up on CD's and even have a safety deposit box that I keep all my documents of threats, pics, recordings, etc. in for safety. I have a degree in CJC-Security Mgt., so my home is in tact. However, my weak point is my computer abilities. I'm not illiterate, but definitely not advanced! I do not think there is much more I can do in the way of in-home self defense, except the 12 gauge shotgun I am saving to buy, more to put fear in the heart of anyone that breaks into my home when I load it...that sound echoes in anyone's head! However, I've invested almost all my funds into everything previously listed, so what I do now must be low-cost...simply put, I'm flat broke and need cheap, but useful computer tools now!

The internet is part of my livelyhood and very useful to me on a daily basis. However, I am also wanting to make sure it's not my downfall as well! Should I consult a computer tech locally to setup my system for me or is that a waste of time and money? I've got s good guy that has fixed issues for me in the past on my system, but it's expensive.

Also, how could I locate if he has put a keylogger on my system, etc. through emails in the past? Would my spyware locate this or my virus protection?

Thanks everyone for your help and again any suggestions for protecting my computer, I would appreciate!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

First and foremost if it is this serious, and you suspect your computer has been compromised, you should do the following. I should note this is a "security-conscious" rebuild, so extra steps to ensure security are being considered. Whether you intend to take these extra steps is up to you.

To summarize, you will need to completely wipe your computer clean and start from scratch. As you undoubtedly know, Security needs to be considered from the ground up, and securing an already compromised PC is extremely difficult and not nearly as effective as starting from scratch. This is because at the moment your PC is considered untrusted and anything we implement can probably be bypassed at the get-go. Once you have a clean slate, you can build up a properly secure system.

1) Disconnect your computer from the network (Internet). This is to ensure during the rebuild process that no one gains entry. When you re-attach your PC to the network at Step 4, for extra security perform the rebuild behind a router and/or another location. This is because after re-installing Windows, your PC is in a vulnerable state (especially if you are installing from a Windows XP CD without Service Pack 2 and its Windows Firewall).

2) Back up all necessary files to removable media. Because everything from your PC is suspect, and therefore untrusted, back up your files to removable media instead of another PC (to prevent spreading any potential infection). We will check these files before moving them back onto your PC after the rebuild.

3) Perform a Clean Install of Windows XP. This will format your hard drive and install Windows XP from scratch. Theoretically it is preferred to securely wipe a computer, however for our purposes a format will work as the PC is going to be re-used by yourself instead of another individual, making any potential of information theft from pre-existing data moot. Clean Installs are pretty straightforward - if you do not know how to perform a Clean Install, just follow the instructions here.

4) Update Windows. Ensure Windows Firewall (if the Windows install comes with SP2) i on. Re-attach your computer to the network (Internet). Run Windows Update (open Internet Explorer --> Tools menu --> Windows Update...). Install *all* Service Packs and Updates. To ensure you get the optional (non high priority) updates, when prompted to acquire the updates press "Custom" instead of "Express". When running the updates, you will be prompted to reboot your computer. After rebooting, keep running Windows Update and rebooting until Windows Update no longer lists any available updates so that you are completely up-to-date.

NOTE: Make sure Automatic Updates are On. Whether you want AU to download or install any updates without user interaction is up to you, but definitely make sure it is On.

5) Install your Security software. Our security team has a slew of recommendations for software (both paid and free), which you can examine in our PC Safety and Security thread here. Given your greater security need, I *highly recommend* that you install one of the paid antivirus programs listed instead of a free one. While the free ones recommended are decent, they do not compare to some of the paid ones. Since you've shown an interest in a more comprehensive security suite, my personal recommendation would be Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 from Kaspersky Lab. Kaspersky has one of the absolute best antivirus solutions on the market, and its security suite includes a strong firewall with robust protection against malware and keyloggers. There are few comprehensive security suites as powerful and effective. I do recommend that, even if you do choose to use it or another suite, to bolster your security by following the other recommendations regarding anti-spyware, browsers, locking your HOSTS file, installing other software and so forth as discussed in the PC Safety and Security thread and its neighbouring links.

6) Change your usernames/passwords. No matter how strong your door is, it is only as effective as its lock. MySpace, eBay, e-mail... all of them should have their passwords changed. Complex passwords are a must - a password which uses a combination of letters, numbers, and special characters is far harder to guess/crack than a simple password. Make sure if you do use complex passwords to _not_ write them down. Also, if you can help it, try not to use any Password Managers. Password Managers, while useful if you have many complex passwords which you can not remember, are a single source of failure. By knowing the password to your password manager (or breaking into it), your compromise the security of every resource which has usernames/passwords stored in it. Make sure you change your passwords on a regular basis.

7) Screen your back ups and move them to your PC. Scan the entire media which stores your back ups before moving it.

8) Install your productivity/entertainment software. Make sure the software is patched and updated by using their update utilities or visit its website.

9) Be aware. Follow safe surfing habits and use common sense. Also, try to perform your everyday tasks on your computer using a non-administrator account. This helps mitigate what can be done if your system is compromised. Only log into your administrator account when you have to, such as when you need to install software. Perform updates on both Windows and your software on a regular basis.

These instructions are by no means comprehensive. There are many other pieces of software you can use and practices you can perform. However, all in all, the above should be satisfactory for the security-conscious home user. If you want to learn more on what you can do, do a bit of research and of course, ask questions.


----------

